# Delete before posting



## MR1492

In the old Forum software, if you were composing a post and decided after writing it that you didn't want to post it, there was an option to delete the post/thread.  I don't see that option in the new software.

Is there a way to change your mind before entering.  Now, if I decide not to enter the post, it is left hanging in limbo in my feed of the thread.  The only option is to post it and then delete it.

Is there a better way to do this?

Phil


----------



## swift

Hi,

I think you can select all and hit either the backspace or the delete button.


----------



## MR1492

Gracias, swift!

I've tried that but the system frequently saves my draft and I'm not sure how to delete it.  I'm sure the function exists but I just haven't found it yet.

Phil


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, you can delete that. There is an icon that looks like an old diskette (second to the right from the smiley's icon). Press that and select "delete draft".


----------



## MR1492

If it had been a snake, it would have bit me on the hand!!!!  Now that I see it, I feel a little silly.  Thank you, Peterdg.

Phil


----------



## Loob

That "delete draft" thingy doesn't seem to work for me - the draft still seems to be there, lurking ominously....


----------



## swift

It doesn’t work for me either, Madame L. That’s why I suggested the good old Select All, Delete method.


----------



## Loob

I'm with you, Don Suifti


----------



## Peterdg

Actually, you have to do both: 1) delete with the "select" and 2) delete draft.

When you don't delete with select, the "delete draft" will delete the saved information but if you leave the text in the reply box, after a certain time, the forum will again save the text as a draft and we are back to zero.


----------

